# Any grooming practices you use based on seeing older people when you were growing up?



## asp3 (Jul 29, 2020)

I'm wondering if anyone else took what they didn't like seeing in older people and used that to include grooming practices they might otherwise have not been aware of.

I personally have a few.  I really disliked seeing older men with out of control eyebrows, ear hair or nose hair.  As a result every other week or so I check to make sure my hair in those areas is well groomed.

I also used to be embarrassed by what my father would wear out sometimes especially if he had been working in the yard or on the house and had to take a trip to the hardware store for something.  I try to make sure I have decent clothing on when I go to such stores.


----------



## Kayelle (Jul 29, 2020)

What an interesting question. 

The first memories that come to mind are ladies with grey hair tinted pale blue when I was a kid. Now days odd colored hair is the norm. 

Old ladies wearing orthopedic shoes back in the day, and now even young people actually wear ugly shoes. 

Old ladies with unkempt nails bugged me, and now fingernails are an art form, and blue polish no longer means a lack of oxygen.


----------



## jerry old (Jul 29, 2020)

males, never pull your pants up to your breast


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jul 29, 2020)

jerry old said:


> males, never pull your pants up to your breast


Well, crack kills, so pull them up


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Jul 29, 2020)

I remember watching my grandma lace up her corset.  No urge to ever wear one myself, lol, but it was interesting to watch.


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 29, 2020)

I hate talking to women with big long whiskers on their face. Makes me wanna pluck em. I check my face regularly. I wanna talk to people not make them feel like they're about to be part of an alien abduction.


----------



## Keesha (Jul 29, 2020)

jerry old said:


> males, never pull your pants up to your breast


----------



## Gaer (Jul 29, 2020)

The only thing I can think of is old women used to wear heavy cologne instead of bathing.  not good.
and as soon as they turned 60 or so, they dressed "ole lady" and cut their hair short, put on glasses and weight.  They wanted to look their age.  it was as though they "gave up" and comfortably settled into "old age."  leisure suits, matched jogging sweats, grey hair.


----------



## Repondering (Jul 29, 2020)

When my male pattern baldness began developing I swore  to never resort to a comb over.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 29, 2020)

jerry old said:


> males, never pull your pants up to your breast


It's a new trend in 2020.


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 29, 2020)

Betty White wore matching track suits & she was adorable.


----------



## Gary O' (Jul 29, 2020)

asp3 said:


> I also used to be embarrassed by what my father would wear out sometimes especially if he had been working in the yard or on the house and had to take a trip to the hardware store for something. I try to make sure I have decent clothing on when I go to such stores.


So, let me get this straight.....
You're working on something, and to finish or proceed, you need to go to the hardware store


Yeah, everybody dresses up to go to the hardware store.....

So......you, obviously washup, change to clean clothes....go to the hardware store.....go back home......change back to your work clothes?

Magnificent


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 29, 2020)

Gary O' said:


> So, let me get this straight.....
> You're working on something, and to finish or proceed, you need to go to the hardware store
> 
> 
> ...


That would be like dressing up to go to the laundromat. LOL


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 29, 2020)

Am fastidious about flossing and brushing, thanks to a few classic smiles I have encountered in my day, where behind the persons smile was more food stuck to, and between their teeth than one would think physics would allow.


----------



## asp3 (Jul 30, 2020)

Gary O' said:


> So, let me get this straight.....
> You're working on something, and to finish or proceed, you need to go to the hardware store
> 
> 
> ...



Maybe you would have thrown away the holey worn out clothing my dad used to wear while working in the yard.  It's not so much a matter of being dusty or dirty as it was showing skin where it shouldn't be shown.

I will sometimes put on a different shirt or different pants (depending on how many and where the holes are) before going to the hardware store.  It isn't a matter of dressing up as it is a minimal standard I have for myself when I go out in public.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jul 30, 2020)

asp3 said:


> Maybe you would have thrown away the holey worn out clothing my dad used to wear while working in the yard.  It's not so much a matter of being dusty or dirty as it was showing skin where it shouldn't be shown.
> 
> I will sometimes put on a different shirt or different pants (depending on how many and where the holes are) before going to the hardware store.  It isn't a matter of dressing up as it is a minimal standard I have for myself when I go out in public.


If I am going to the hardware store (Home Depot etc) with my husband he will now ask if he needs to change his shirt.  If it’s after lunch, the answer is always yes.   I figure the employees are not interested in seeing what he had for lunch.


----------



## Gary O' (Jul 30, 2020)

asp3 said:


> Maybe you would have thrown away the holey worn out clothing my dad used to wear while working in the yard.


You kiddin'?
Those are jus' broke in

My town clothes;


My evening slippers......really....(tennies cut down);


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 14, 2022)




----------



## DebraMae (Aug 14, 2022)

I told myself years ago that when I got old I would take a shower every day, whether I thought I needed it or not.  This was after having been around a relative was always saying, "I don't need a shower do, I didn't do anything today".  Oh yes, he did need that shower.


----------



## Alligatorob (Aug 14, 2022)

asp3 said:


> Any grooming practices you use based on seeing older people when you were growing up?


No, I can't possibly look as old and funny as those people did...


----------



## Don M. (Aug 14, 2022)

asp3 said:


> I also used to be embarrassed by what my father would wear out sometimes especially if he had been working in the yard or on the house and had to take a trip to the hardware store for something.  I try to make sure I have decent clothing on when I go to such stores.


Times change....some of today's young people pay a small fortune for a pair of jeans with holes in the knees, etc.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 14, 2022)

No use quoting @asp3.. he left the Forum over a  year ago...


----------



## Don M. (Aug 14, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> No use quoting @asp3.. he left the Forum over a  year ago...


You're right...it appears that his last post was July, 2021.....I just responded due to recent posts in this topic.


----------



## Alligatorob (Aug 14, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> No use quoting @asp3.. he left the Forum over a  year ago...


Kind of a fun thread anyway, guess I wasn't here when it was first posted.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 14, 2022)

Don M. said:


> You're right...it appears that his last post was July, 2021.....I just responded due to recent posts in this topic.


yes, I realise the thread's here for everyone to still post, but I thought I'd let you guys know just in case you may have been wondering why there's no response from the OP>>.. yes he said all his farewells,  and that the forum was not for him..so it looks like he'll never return


----------



## Ladybj (Aug 14, 2022)

Let's just say at the age of 62, post menopause, I see why my elders took Sitz baths...   The Shyt is real..


----------



## Gary O' (Aug 14, 2022)

DebraMae said:


> I told myself years ago that when I got old I would take a shower every day, whether I thought I needed it or not.


I'm a shower slut
Gotta have it
Every morn

I finally tossed my shop camo shorts
They could actually stand on their own
Mostly held together by linseed oil and other stains

Wife offered to sew them up in the hind end

Guess there was some exposure
I never look back there

Wondered why folks were giving me a double take


----------



## Blessed (Aug 14, 2022)

Gary O' said:


> I'm a shower slut
> Gotta have it
> Every morn
> 
> ...


You are too funny, my husband and son learned not to approach until I had the morning shower.  Mind you there was no wait. It was hit the alarm, turn on the water, take a pee and get in shower.  Other than that I would have resorted to violence.  That was those few moments that belonged just to me. Then it was getting the husband up, fed breakfast, out the door with lunch packed (the night before), kid up, started his shower so all he had to do was climb in and get clean.  

Breakfast for the son, then off to daycare or school depending on on the age. Go to work, then reverse, pick up son, cook dinner, do homework, do dishes, knock husband once lightly in the back of the head, rinse and repeat. OH, the good old days!!


----------



## WheatenLover (Aug 15, 2022)

Yes! I do not make sure I am well-dressed, hair done, and fully made up by 8 a.m. in case someone comes to the door. Heck, I don't answer the door that early anyway. I do not use an eyebrow pencil unless forcibly held down (true!) by my mom and sister. I never wear scarves, even when held down. I don't wear shoes in the house. I don't use products for my hair (mousse, hairspray, curly girl stuff, etc.).

My older relatives always looked neat and well put together. No embarrassment there. I cannot say the same for myself (as long as my mother wasn't around). My dad was in the USAF, and he always looked like it, even in leisure wear (never jeans, until after my parents were divorced).

My favorite t-shirt says "Born to farm" on it. I am not going to throw it away, as has been suggested many times. I wear it in public because I love it. My favorite coat is a lined barn coat. My favorite shoes are clogs. I am not a slob (mostly), I just like what I like, and dislike what I dislike.

PS I am not a farmer.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 15, 2022)




----------

